
Talk Less, Matter More - da5e
http://thetalentcode.com/2011/11/08/a-word-of-coaching-advice-talk-less-matter-more/
======
achompas
What the what is this? Guys, we're not Lifehacker and this isn't even
tangentially related to technology, coding, or tech entrepreneurship.

I've flagged this because I like to arrive on the HN homepage and see tech
articles every once in a while. You should flag too.

~~~
nakkali_kuere
No, I would like to see every kind of articles in HN.

